
How to Design for the Web in 2019 - caspervonb
https://medium.com/swlh/how-to-design-for-the-web-in-2019-a0be4d6702e2
======
spectramax
“The very first thing a user wants to do when visiting your web site in their
web browser is to install a mobile application.”

I’m not sure how true this claim is but NO. I wish this trend would die. Stop
nagging me to open Reddit in the app.

~~~
Veruso
This article is satire if you didn't notice

~~~
spectramax
I didn't and I am embarrassed! I didn't even scroll down and immediately
stopped reading after the first paragraph.

~~~
caspervonb
It gets better ;-)

------
SilasX
Ironically, now I'm seeing yet another anti-pattern in Medium, which is that
the pictures don't display with an adblocker, another way of making me turn it
off.

